# Wanted R35 GTR stock Cats



## tiago1302 (May 9, 2008)

Looking for some primary stock cats for R35 GTR


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There around £1200, I may know somebody who has some.


----------



## tiago1302 (May 9, 2008)

Skint said:


> There around £1200, I may know somebody who has some.


I just got the car last week , I need the cats only to do the registration inspection in the island . 
If I can get some for less than £1200 will be brilliant


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

tiago1302 said:


> I just got the car last week , I need the cats only to do the registration inspection in the island .
> If I can get some for less than £1200 will be brilliant


I have some  I can take a picture tomorrow


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

car had done less than 10,000 miles before I took them off


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

And the prize for the worse photo goes to?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

hey at least I have some! Looks like these are for sale but I will unwrap just for Skint and take better pics


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You don't have to unwrap them for me I've seen enough sets.

To maximise sales, pics and details of the item will increase your chance of parting with them.

Good Luck👍


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Skint said:


> You don't have to unwrap them for me I've seen enough sets.
> 
> To maximise sales, pics and details of the item will increase your chance of parting with them.
> 
> Good Luck👍


Agreed  what's the going rate for them


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The last time I spoke to a buyer they were £800, prices have been on the decline recently,possibly related to car production difficulties.

If your not in need of cash then I would sit tight.


----------

